# Howdy from Concord North Carolina



## Bigkid1951 (Dec 6, 2017)

Its great to find a forum om my Taurus handguns


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. There are a lot of opinions about Taurus. I don't have one myself so I have no opinion.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------

